# Harlequin rasbora colour fading in and out, swimming weird



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

GH 120, KH 80-120, pH 7-7.5, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 0-20, Ammonia was fairly high yesterday morning but after doing a 25% water change and treating with Tetra AmmoniaSafe I got it down almost to 0 (tested using API Ammonia NH3/NH4+ test kit and the colour indicates that it's between 0 and 0.25 ppm (mg/L)).

All of my fish seem okay except for one harlequin rasbora (named G'Kar). His colour has been fading in and out since yesterday. he was super pale before I did the water change and treatment, almost no blue left at all, but within a half hour of getting the ammonia down, his colour came back. But an hour or so later when i looked, the colour was gone again, then an hour later it was back... and keeps fading and coming back today as well. 

He seems to have a good energy level, but when he pauses in his swimming he drifts sideways a bit, or occasionally backwards, before he starts to swim again. 

Does that sound like swim bladder disease?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the ph is the problem these fish need a ph of 6.0-6.5 yours are at 7.0 and above.they also need soft water 50 mg/ and water temp at 23-35 degrees thats about 73-77 F l


----------

